

Are tablets just a fad? - dazbradbury
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/advice/10036540/Are-tablets-just-a-fad.html

======
JoshGlazebrook
Maybe for Blackberry they are. I'm surprised that RIM is still alive.

~~~
tacoman
Typing this on a PlayBook. It's a very well designed tablet and works very
nicely with a BB phone. Despite being two year old hardware, it's as useful
now as when I originally got it. Now that hardware and software are mature, it
seems like the tablet upgrade cycle will be much longer than phones. Maybe
that's what is behind those odd comments from the BB10 ceo.

~~~
zmonkeyz
I was lucky enough to get the 64GB for 169 at Best Buy and I still enjoy using
it.

